# Seven Months into my collection. (for my records)



## beautylush (May 17, 2010)

5/17/2010

Hey guys, I just want to put this on here so I can keep track of what I have (and will have eventually!)  

It's not even an average person's size of MAC.  I was introduced to this by my Mom for my first Homecoming this past fall.  So since then .. this is it.  I've bought everything except the quad, so I'm pretty proud
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





An overview:





Lips/Foundation:






Eyeliners/Mascara:






Eyeshadows: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pigments/Paint Pot:







Yeah.. that's it! 

I also have a purple nail polish from the Liberty of London Collection, but it's buried with the rest of my nail polishes, and I don't feel like digging it out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay to anyone just starting to collect!


----------



## hello_my_apple (May 18, 2010)

great collection! i would suggest getting delft, fresco rose, and coral crepe paint pots before their gone!


----------



## ..kels* (May 18, 2010)

You have a nice variety of products!


----------



## gemmel06 (May 18, 2010)

very nice collection


----------



## n_c (May 18, 2010)

You have a bit of everything, great start!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 21, 2010)

Wonderful starter set imagine where you will be at a year from now


----------



## Mermaid77 (May 25, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## peachsuns (May 25, 2010)

You've already hit a pan. Congratulations!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very nice collection!


----------



## Stephy171 (May 25, 2010)

thats awsome for the amount of time u have been into this!


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 25, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great starter collection! I'd suggest getting some midtone lip colors to round it out. Looks like you've got a good red and some baby pinks already. Also, start building your brush collection now! Good brushes are expensive, but completely worth the price.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 1, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice collection! Looks like you have a nice variety


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 1, 2010)

You should be proud that you purchased all those items yourself. You're young, it's a nice starter collection, and even better that you earned it all. It's just the beginning darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your collection reminds me of the beginning of my MAC obssession when I was about your age!


----------

